
Speeding up Container Builds - mrmagooey
http://mrmagooey.github.io/articles/speeding-up-container-builds
======
kingosticks
Isn't this just apt-cacher-ng? [https://www.unix-ag.uni-
kl.de/~bloch/acng/](https://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~bloch/acng/)

